# My first Whitetail



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

After many years of going with my family to my father's property on the eastern shore of Maryland, I bagged my first Whitetail. I've only been in the woods a few times, usually opting to stay in camp. I just never went into the woods much. The first couple of times I went out I saw deer, but didn't have a shot. It is doe-only muzzleloader right now. Yesterday morning I was only in the blind for maybe 10 minutes when I saw a flash of brown heading right to left straight ahead of me through some thick brush about 35 yards out. Couldn't hear much because of the wind and leaves and twigs coming down everywhere. I looked around a tree at my front-left anticipating the deer coming out there. To my surprise, she had made a hard left hand turn and was heading straight to me. She the made another left and was quartering to me from left to right. She was just grazing and stopped between two small trees. As I got her in the crosshairs she began to move, stopping again in a pretty good size clearing to my 12 oclock and only 20 yards out. I put her in the crosshairs again, and she must have smelled me because she raised up and looked dead at me. Just as I saw that in the scope, I took the shot. She dropped right there, kicked for a few seconds and that was it. My first deer. I was so excited. Didn't even feel the recoil of the gun! Upon inspecting the deer, I found that my shot placement was perfect. It was exactly where I wanted to place it. Went into her right shoulder, through the vitals, and out her left side behind her shoulder. She was small but she'll be good eatin'! Sorry the story is so long, but I like to provide every detail


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats :beer: Looks like a big hole in that thing, what size of gun did you use?


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Booster said:


> Congrats :beer: Looks like a big hole in that thing, what size of gun did you use?


Was a .50 caliber muzzleloader using 295 grain Powerbelts :sniper: 
The entrance wound was caliber size and the exit wound was not much bigger. Actually, I didn't lose much meat and most of the damage was to the vitals. A few broken ribs, but that's to be expected


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats on your first! That's going to be a great eating deer. Each and every steak should be fork-tender.
Good hunting, 
Burl


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats on your first.Hope you fill many tags.


----------

